# The sound of a 996!



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Next door neighbour just had a visitor - in a 996 C4S. I only looked out the window because of the noise of him drawing up - then when he left half an hour later it absolutely roared away, sounded superb.

If my mind wasn't made up before to get one of those next (finances permitting of course :wink: ) it certainly is now


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

In which case the semi-quad pipe factory sports exhaust is the option to go for.

_Basso profundo_ 8) 8) 8)


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

They do sound fantastic don't they


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Had a test drive in one yesrerday


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

markh said:


> Had a test drive in one yesrerday


Just for a laugh, or you seriously looking at buying?

If the former, why not eh? :wink: (I used to work near a TVR garage, and it was a great thing to do at lunchtime if you were bored :wink:  )

If the latter, you jammy git, what you looking at?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

In the same vein, heard a new Aston Martin "something" for the first time yesterday.
He was stopped at the traffic lights in Perth and we were on foot, car was gorgeous - he knew we were watching and he obligingly made a fast take off from the lights...the sound was absolutely intoxicating 

Who ever you are Mr AM driver, thanks you made my day!


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I am serious. Looking at early C2 or C4's.

Am also looking closely at newer Boxster S's.

Intend to do some more 'research' next week if I can get to somewhere suitable.

I wasn't going for a test drive, just a look around etc... Ended up going out in one but only for a few mins and not on great roads (busy/constant traffic lights). At least it gave me an initial feel for the driving position etc.

All going accordingly to plan I will have a decent test drive or a 996 and Boxster back to back next week.


----------



## kcbuccs (Apr 7, 2004)

Let us know how you get on?

I have been looking at a new car and can't decide on which way to go. A friend of mine has a Boxster 2.7S Tiptronic and it handles really well but doesn't accelerate like I though it might.

I was looking at new RX8's and 350Z's or a secondhand Boxster S, early 996 or a TT 225...... and I really don't know which way to go???? 

I started with a budget of around Â£25K and am looking at more now cos I started thinking about residuals, servicing costs and now I am more confused than ever.

Â£30K for a car is a lot for me but I can handle it so long as it doesn't loose a packet in 3 years. So let us know how you get on with the 996 and Boxster back to back.

Cheers


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I know whqat you mean about the Aston Martin.

The Vanquish sounds absolutly Awsome, even when pottering around at 10mph. Best sounding car I have heard.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jgray said:


> I know whqat you mean about the Aston Martin.
> 
> The Vanquish sounds absolutly Awsome, even when pottering around at 10mph. Best sounding car I have heard.


Just wait till you hear my RS6 complete with Milltek (although i've not heard it yet, but its meant to be luvvverly) 8)  & the RS6 with OEM Zorst sounds really niiiice anyway.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

They do make an absolutely sick roar.

I know someone who has one with 4 exhaust pipes (some of them only have 2) and the noise it makes is crazy, i think it's even louder than the Turbo


----------



## d8ean (Nov 7, 2003)

wonder if it had the porsche sports zorst fitted even more yummy!



neil1003 said:


> Next door neighbour just had a visitor - in a 996 C4S. I only looked out the window because of the noise of him drawing up - then when he left half an hour later it absolutely roared away, sounded superb.
> 
> If my mind wasn't made up before to get one of those next (finances permitting of course :wink: ) it certainly is now


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

markh said:


> All going accordingly to plan I will have a decent test drive or a 996 and Boxster back to back next week.


I have read stuff in the past that suggests for a driver the Boxster is the better car because the layout of the car/engine,etc is far better designed than the 996 is, hence the better drive, unfortunately the Boxster does have less power and so on, but I doubt you would be too disappointed in the Boxster S.

I think the only reason we would go for a 996 would be for the additional Baby seats in the rear, but other than that, couldnt fault either of our boxsters. (oh except the clutch!!!!)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> markh said:
> 
> 
> > All going accordingly to plan I will have a decent test drive or a 996 and Boxster back to back next week.
> ...


996 all the way  the engine is cracking!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > markh said:
> ...


Best get that looked at... not good for compression!


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

You want to hear a race 996 GT3

HELL YEAH!!










Big brakes!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jackiestt said:


> Who ever you are Mr AM driver, thanks you made my day!


Anytime Jackie*

H

* I wish


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > shao_khan said:
> ...


lol


----------

